# Allgemeiner Body Modification Thread



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

Hallo, Freunde der Nadel. 
Ich habe eben gesehen, dass es hier vor ein paar Monaten mal einen Tattoo Thread gab, indem auch Tunnel angesprochen wurden. 
Deswegen kam ich dann auf die Idee einen allgemeinen Body Modification Thread zu eröffnen, indem ihr eure Tattoos, Piercings, Tunnel und was auch immer präsentieren könnt, oder euch einfach nur über das Thema austauschen und diskutieren könnt.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn du auch noch mehr dazu schreiben könntest, als nur einen Einleitungssatz, der sich wie die Beschriftung eines Schildes liest.  Wenn du so einen Thread aufmachst, dann doch sicherlich, weil du selbst Träger solcher Modifications bist oder damit liebäugelst, dir welche machen zu lassen?


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

Ich halte nix von Body Modification weil es meiner Meinung nach nur ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass man mit irgendwas unzufrieden ist oder sich selbst präsentieren möchte, vielleicht ein Form von mangelndem Selbstwertgefühl in Verbindung mit Darstellungssucht 

[Hobbypsychologe Ende]

Natürlichkeit rockt. Wenn man sie denn mal entdeckt! was viele scheinbar heutzutage gar nicht mehr tun und sich nur noch durch extravagante ABGRENZUNG von anderen unterscheiden können 
Metall irgendwo an den Körper Pflanzen oder mit irgendwelchen Farben bemalen lassen find ich net so prall.


Andererseits kann ichs verstehen wenns einer machen lässt, ich wollte das auch mal. Wo ich jung und dumm war 

Muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich finde wir sind von Natur aus alle schon so verschieden, da muss man nicht auch noch künstlich am Körper herumfuhrwerken - von medizinischen Gründen mal abgesehen, Stichwort Terminator prothese, war grad bei Youtube neu, müsster mal googlen ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Andererseits kann ichs verstehen wenns einer machen lässt, ich wollte das auch mal. Wo ich jung und dumm war


Nun, die "Dumm"-Schublade würde ich nicht so schnell öffnen. Sicher gibts einige Sachen, die man als unnötig übertrieben ansehen kann, aber auf der anderen Seite sind "Body Modifications" auch tief kulturell und spirituell verankert, egal ob "Anbauten", "Einbauten" oder Selbstverletzungen, zB in Form von Piercings und Narben.

Schmuck, wie Ohr-, Nasen- oder Augenbrauenringe haben eine lange Tradition in allen Kulturen, selbst heute in unserer. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man mit Body Modifications / Schmuck "Akzente" setzen oder ob man sich übertrieben selbst darstellen will. So sind zB Ohrringe für mich keine übertriebene Selbstdarstellung, sondern Akzente. Und das sind auch die einzigen Piercings, die ich habe.

In vielen Kulturen werden Piercings auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen getragen. So gilt der Nasenring bei Frauen in der hinduistischen Kultur nicht nur als Schmuck, sondern geht auch mit einem Glauben an gesundheitliche und psychologische Vorteile einher (Ayurveda, Konstitutionen wie Pitta (Feuer), Kapha (Erde) und Vatta (Luft)). So soll zB ein Nasenpiercing das Vatta-Element mildern und somit zu einem ausgeglicheneren Geist und einer stabileren Psyche führen.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Ich danke Konov für den Post, jetzt weiß ich endlich, was mit mir los ist! 
Du hast vergessen zu sagen, das ich im Knast war.


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man sowas schön finden?

Jaa ok...es gibt ja auch Leute die sich gegenseitig anpissen und es geil finden, ich weiß...leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Ich würd mich von dir gern mal anpinkeln lassen..so als Bday Geschenk? 

Ich find Frauen, ohne Farbe unter der Haut, übrigens ziemlich langweilig.
Gehört für mich inzwischen einfach dazu und die passenden Tattoos an den richtigen Stellen, bringen meinen kleinen Kumpel in Fahrt!


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

Hmm, wo ist mein Beitrag hin? Hatte doch auch was geschrieben!? Oo Oder bin ich blöd? :O Ja, ich weiß, was ihr jetzt sagen wollt ...


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder bin ich blöd? :O Ja,



Hast du doch schon beantwortet *duck*


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon beantwortet *duck*



Muhahaha.


Lässt sich sicherlich einrichten Mano, soll ich vorher noch Spargel essen? 

Tattoos fallen für mich NICHT unter Body Modification, da sie nicht den Körper sondern "nur" die Haut verändern. Die Dinge von denen ich rede, sind diese ultrahässlichen Implantate die eh keine Sau sieht oder irgendwelche Gewinde im Kopf um sich Metallstacheln einzudrehen und sowas find ich halt gestört. Tattoos sind da ein ganz anderes Thema und eigentlich sehr schön (wenn mans da nicht auch total übertreibt)


----------



## odinxd (16. November 2012)

Nach dem Beitrag von Konov muss man sich überlegen ob man noch was schreibt, denn ich bin nicht mehr (soo) jung und dumm hoffentlich auch nicht, trotzdem habe ich 3 Pircings ( Banane in linker Augenbraue, und 2 im linken Ohr oben; Helix) und ein Tattoo ( Skorpion auf der rechten Brust, schwarz ). Angefangen habe ich mit dem Augenbrauenpiercing und damals vermutlich wirklich nur weil ich mal ein Pircing haben wollte. Dieses musste ich dann rausnehmen wegen Ausbildung, aber anstatt es draussen zu lassen habe ich es nach der Ausbildung wieder rein stechen lassen. Dann musste es wieder raus wegen Bundeswehr und auch danach wieder rein weil es mir einfach gefällt. Nen tieferen psychischen oder medizinischen Sinn sehe ich darin nicht, es gefällt mir einfach persönlich sehr gut. Deshalb habe ich auch noch weitere machen lassen und ich bin schon ne Weile am überlegen was und wo nochmal als Tattoo meine Haut "verschönern" könnte.

Allerdings sieht man oft genug Tattoos wo man denkt: Junge, hättst du das mal lieber nachgelassen....


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Nach dem Beitrag von Konov muss man sich überlegen ob man noch was schreibt,



Das sollte wirklich kein Grund sein.
Er ist halt ein anderer Mensch, der an andere Sachen glaubt etc
Ausführlicher braucht man hier wohl nicht zu werden ^^



Legendary schrieb:


> Lässt sich sicherlich einrichten Mano, soll ich vorher noch Spargel essen?
> 
> Tattoos fallen für mich NICHT unter Body Modification, da sie nicht den Körper sondern "nur" die Haut verändern. Die Dinge von denen ich rede, sind diese ultrahässlichen Implantate die eh keine Sau sieht oder irgendwelche Gewinde im Kopf um sich Metallstacheln einzudrehen und sowas find ich halt gestört. Tattoos sind da ein ganz anderes Thema und eigentlich sehr schön (wenn mans da nicht auch total übertreibt)




Oh Gott,ja!

Oben werden aber auch Tattoos angesprochen 

Von Piercings halte ich bei Männern nicht viel, weil es meiner Meinung nach nicht gut aussieht.
Bei Frauen find ich die Dinger einfach passender. Auch wenn ich die Piercings untenrum nicht soo gern mag. Stören an der Stelle nur.

Mein nächster Termin rückt übrigens näher - wurd auch mal wieder Zeit! 
Als nächstes folgt dann ein Cutting.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

piercing und tattos sind für mich keine bodymodifications sondern hübsch solang es im rahmen ist und nicht das ganze gesicht voller tattos und metall ist 

aber augen,nasen,mund piercing und andere piercings ist für mich das selbe wie ohringe und tattos sehen auch gut aus solang die person halt nicht 100% tattowiert ist

bodymodifications sind eher sowas hier

http://www.oddee.com/item_96617.aspx



Manowar schrieb:


> Bei Frauen find ich die Dinger einfach passender. Auch wenn ich die Piercings untenrum nicht soo gern mag. Stören an der Stelle nur.



verletzungsgefahr ?


----------



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn du auch noch mehr dazu schreiben könntest, als nur einen Einleitungssatz, der sich wie die Beschriftung eines Schildes liest.  Wenn du so einen Thread aufmachst, dann doch sicherlich, weil du selbst Träger solcher Modifications bist oder damit liebäugelst, dir welche machen zu lassen?



Ich selbst habe nur zwei Unterlippenpiercings, deswegen habe ich es nicht für nötig gehalten, ein Foto zu machen. 
Das liegt aber daran, dass ich erst in zwei Monaten 18 werde und mir deswegen nicht ohne weiteres alles stechen lassen kann, das ich möchte. Dafür müssten die Eltern mitspielen, was sie beim besten Willen nicht tun.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> piercing und tattos sind für mich keine bodymodifications sondern hübsch solang es im rahmen ist und nicht das ganze gesicht voller tattos und metall ist
> 
> aber augen,nasen,mund piercing und andere piercings ist für mich das selbe wie ohringe und tattos sehen auch gut aus solang die person halt nicht 100% tattowiert ist
> 
> ...


Nope.
Verletzungsgefahr besteht eigentlich nur andersrum.
Also wenn der Kerl sich irgendwas an seine Fleischpeitsche packt. 
Ne Freundin hatte mal das "Vergnügen" und durfte den Spaß beenden, weil alles voller Blut war.


Dem Link nach, muss ich sagen, das ich eine "Scarification" bekomme? 
Cutting und Branding ist eigentlich ziemlich das selbe. 
Man kann die selben Motive damit machen, bloß kommt es auf die Art der Narben an.
Da wird kein Kuheisen erhitzt und auf die Haut gebratzt ^^ Da werden kleine Bleche erhitzt, mit denen man arbeitet.
Ich würde da eher das Cutting vorziehen.
Bei mir wirds mit einer Art Laser gemacht.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der biggest Fan von Tattoos, weil bei manchen denke ich.. oh , oh.. , aber dann sieht man andere, die haben richtig geile Tattos, und auch nur 2 bis 3. Manche sehen ja echt boes aus mit Ihrer Volltaetowierung.


----------



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

Es kommt sich ja auch immer darauf an, was man denn unter der Haut hat. 
Ich bin kein großer Fan von diesem ganzen Tribal und Totenschädel Gedöns, ein Tattoo muss stilvoll sein. Es sollte etwas sein, womit nicht jeder rumläuft und meiner Meinung nach auch etwas, das für dich selbst eine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Und was ist, wenn man einen Schädel hat und trotzdem nen Bezug dazu hat? 

Als Beispiel mein sexy rasiertes Bein:
(Ich wusste halt noch nicht, wie groß das Tattoo wird, deswegen großzügig rasiert  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

okay mit laser ist es sauberer - jedenfalls besser als mit brandeisen oder chirugen besteck ^^

jedem das seine wobei mit dem branding ja eher in die missverstandene ecke langsam abdriftet weil viele denken da eher an emos ^^

und aua - was ist eingentlich wenn er gepiercet ist da unten und sie auch und beide piercings sich verhaken - welches denkst du reisst als erstes ab ?

weil bei dem tempo denk ich mal merkt man es schlecht oh ich habe mich verhakt muss sofort aufhören bevor ich rausgehe ^^


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Ich hab Emos nie mit Brandings zusammengepackt..wie auch? Schmerzt doch viel zu sehr. 

Aber vielleicht ändere ich das Motiv und lasse ein Branding machen. Ich steh auf Schmerz und gebratenes Fleisch 

Darauf kann ich dir nun wirklich keine Antwort geben, aber ich tippe jetzt einfach mal drauf, dass die Vorhaut aufgibt? ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> aber ich tippe jetzt einfach mal drauf, dass die Vorhaut aufgibt? ^^



und was ist wenn die person beschnitten ist ? 

kannst mir ja dann sagen wonach menschenfleisch riecht ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

Ich finde die Vorstellung von Intimpiercings ja irgendwie abtörnend, aber das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache. 
Ich habe sogar mal in einem anderen Forum was von Intim Tunneln gelesen, was ich persönlich schon ziemlich schräg finde. o.O
Aber naja, wem es gefällt...


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

ein tunnel im tunnel ?

hat was von inception ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2012)

Solange sie nicht vollgepierct ist und keine abschraubbaren Hörner hat, isses mir eigentlich ziemlich latte. 

Tattoos sind für mich was anderes, und selbst hier isses mir wurscht. Wenn sich jemand nen Penis auf die Stirn tätowieren lässt, warum nicht. Wenn er damit klar kommt.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und was ist wenn die person beschnitten ist ?
> 
> kannst mir ja dann sagen wonach menschenfleisch riecht ^^



Naja auch da gibts ja verschiedene Piercings.
Ich mags mir aber auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen..

Bei einem Praktikum vor einigen Jahren, war nen Typ mit Nippelpiercings. 
Wollte sich den Blaumann ausziehen und hat sich mit dem Piercing an nem Gurt verhakt und hat sich das Ding rausgerissen. Ich musste mir das Lachen echt verkneifen.

Ich kann dir sogar sagen, wie Menschenfleisch schmeckt


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

nach hühnchen ?


----------



## odinxd (16. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Naja auch da gibts ja verschiedene Piercings.
> Ich mags mir aber auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen..



Prinz Albert z.B.  

Stelle mir den Akt mit Metall dazwischen auch nicht so angenehm vor. Für mich sind Pircings unterhalb des Equators auch nicht erwünscht.

Jetzt überlege ich wie ist das mit Intimpircing und Lümmeltüte wenn die Frau mal wieder unachtsam mit ihrer Pille war? 


Nippelpircing hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber kam noch nicht dazu. Das Tattoo ist gefährlich nahe an den Nippeln und das war schon etwas sehr unangenehm....


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. November 2012)

> Ich kann dir sogar sagen, wie Menschenfleisch schmeckt



Wirklich? Also Muskelgewebe, kein Fett? Ich hoffe, der Spender lebt noch. x)

Ich will auch shcon siet 10 Jahren ein Tattoo haben und bin mittlerweile sehr froh, nicht mit 18 zum erstbesten Stecher gerannt zu sein und mir irgendwas draufklatschen zu lassen. Für mich ist inzwischen klar, dass mein Tattoo, so ich mir denn mal eins stechen lasse, weit in den vierstelligen Bereich gehen wird. Und das Geld muss halt erstmal da sein. 

Ansonsten finde ich die meisten Bodymods nett anzusehen, für mich sind sie aber nichts. Piercings finde ich irgendwie.. seltsam. Wollte ich nicht haben. So ein Loch, wo das Objekt, das es gemacht hat, noch drinsteckt (ja, ich weiß, das Loch wird mit ner Kanüle gemacht). 

Implantate können sicher nett aussehen. Da gibt's schon interessante Sachen, insbesondere halt die, die man nicht sofort sieht, weil sie nur ganz klein sind. 

Brandings stelle ich mir extrem schmerzhaft vor. Wie verhindert man da, wegzuzucken? Zumal Brandwunden ja auch nicht ganz einfach sind, sich häufig entzünden usw. - wäre mir zu unkontrolliert. Dann lieber...

Cuttings/Scarifications. Finde ich interessant, aber an sich zu unauffällig. In dem einen Link, den hier jemand gepostet hat, sieht man leider nur frische Cuttings. Mit der Zeit werden die Narben halt komplett weiß und nicht immer wulstig. Zudem muss man die Wunde während der Heilung reizen- z.B. mit Salz und 'ner Nagelbürste: sehr, sehr schmerzhaft. Dafür bin ich dann doch zu sensibel.  

Body-Suspension, also das aufhängen an mehreren Haken die durch die Haut gesteckt werden, kann ich mir nicht mal anschauen. Also vorstellen, dass es irgendwie toll ist, schon. Bei so extremer Belastung und Verletzungen werden wohl Unmengen Endorphin ausgeschüttet. Wird man halt high von. Aber ich selbst würde es niemal machen lassen. 

Alles andere ist ja nun in Deutschland noch nicht soweit verbreitet. Also Eyeball-Tattoos, Spaltungen von Penis oder Zunge, den Bauchnabel vernähen usw... das einzige, was ich noch recht interessant aber zu gefährlich finde, ist das Implantieren eines kleinen Magnets in eine Fingerspitze. Dadurch erhält man einen sechsten Sinn, da man fortan Magnetfelder spüren kann. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass der Magnet evtl. nicht stabil ist und im Körper zerfällt. Das ist bei einer Journalistin passiert. Da sich das magnetische Material in ihrem ganzen Körper verteilt hat, hat sie jetzt wohl für immer Schmerzen. =/

@Intimpiercings: Würde ich nie machen lassen. Einige sagen, sie würden trotz Intimpiercing mit Gummi verhüten, es wird aber i.d.R. davon abgeraten, da das Metall halt das Latex durchscheuern kann. Ich würd's nicht riskieren.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Unangenehm war meine Tattoowierung..da so..unterm Bauchnabel 
Ansonsten fand ich es seitlich am Rippenbogen recht übel.

Kondom + Intimpiercing gab bislang keine Probleme.
Und da muss nicht nur die Pille fehlen..hab auch eher weniger Lust auf Geschlechtskrankheiten 

Mal aus Interesse..warum ein Nippelpiercing als Typ?



NoHeroIn schrieb:


> , Spaltungen von Penis



WTF? 

Man muss Cuttings oder Brandings nicht unbedingt weiter "behandeln".
Wenn die Linien/Narben fein sein sollen, macht man garnichts.
Wenn man breite Linien/Narben will, muss man einfach immer weiter knibblen oder man legt nen Haar ein ^^


----------



## odinxd (16. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> ...




Ja gute Frage  da dachte ich an Ringe in beiden Nippeln damit man was zum spielen hat mit kleinen Ketten z.B.

aaaaaber viel weiter muss man das ja nicht erläutern 

Und wie gesagt dazu kams dann nicht mehr und wird es vermutlich auch nicht mehr. Wenn überhaupt gibs nochmal ne hübsche Tättowierung aber an Pircings reicht mir das bisschen was ich nun habe.

Das mit dem spalten wäre mir absolut zuviel des guten. Finde ich auch nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

damit die frau die zügel in die hand nehmen kannn ?


----------



## odinxd (16. November 2012)

Riiiichtig


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

Das mit dem "jung und dumm" war natürlich überzogen und stimmt so nicht.

Jemand mit Tattoos oder Piercings ist nicht automatisch dumm.
Das ist überspitzt dargestellt und ein Klischee 

Einzig beim tollen Arsch- und Nackengeweih dürfte das in den meisten Fällen sogar zustimmen 


Wie bereits gesagt wurde: Leben und leben lassen ist die Devise ^^
Wenn ich aber ne frau kennenlernen würde, die Arsch oder Nackengeweih oder sogar beides hat, würde ich mich wohl kaputtlachen und dann weglaufen


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

Im Sommer kommt dann auch mein Tattoo


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. November 2012)

Men bester Freund hatte zwei Nippelpiercings (eins rausgerissen). Hab gefragt, ob ihm das sexuell was bringt, er meinte, es sei nur Schmuck. Mh. Bei Frauen werden die Brustwarzen wohl tatsächlich empfindlicher dadurch. 



> Man muss Cuttings oder Brandings nicht unbedingt weiter "behandeln".
> Wenn die Linien/Narben fein sein sollen, macht man garnichts.
> Wenn man breite Linien/Narben will, muss man einfach immer weiter knibblen oder man legt nen Haar ein ^^



Bei mir werden Narben die nicht senkrecht sind, sowieso extrem schmal. Senkrechte werden etwa so breit, wie die Wunde war. Wulstig werden sie alle nicht. Mh. Ich würd' mich nun aber nicht trauen, nen Haar in einer verheilende Wunde zu legen. Bist du sicher, dass das geht, ohne, dass sich die Wunde infiziert? Zieht man das dann raus, wenn die Wunde verheilt ist?



> NoHeroIn, on 16 November 2012 - 14:14, said:
> , Spaltungen von Penis
> 
> 
> WTF?



ich glaube nicht, dass ich hier um die Uhrzeit das konkretisieren darf? Aber Informationen sucht, der findet sie.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

zu garkeiner uhrzeit dürfen primäre oder sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmale gezeigt werden hier ^^


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Bei mir werden Narben die nicht senkrecht sind, sowieso extrem schmal. Senkrechte werden etwa so breit, wie die Wunde war. Wulstig werden sie alle nicht. Mh. Ich würd' mich nun aber nicht trauen, nen Haar in einer verheilende Wunde zu legen. Bist du sicher, dass das geht, ohne, dass sich die Wunde infiziert? Zieht man das dann raus, wenn die Wunde verheilt ist?



Das ist doch der Sinn der Sache..dadurch wird die Narbe fies.
Das haben die früher in den Elite-Unis gemacht. 
Wenn sie beim Fechten eine Wunde ins Gesicht bekamen, haben die ein Haar eingelegt.
War bei denen ein Zeichen, dass sie was Besonderes sein sollten.


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. November 2012)

@Wrynn: Zeigen hatte ich nciht vor, eher erklären. 

@Manowar: Uah. Also ich kann jedem nur raten, nicht absichtlich Infektionen hervorzurufen- egal, wie toll die sich auf die Narbenbildung auswirken mögen. Egal, ob die Entzündung offen oder geschlossen (ein Abszess) ist, ist der Spaß unheimlich schmerzhaft und kann halt zu 'ner Blutvergiftung führen. Daher würde ich doch eher empfehlen, wenn man sowas schon selbst machen möchte, es möglichst steril zu tun. Wenn die Narbe unbedingt breit werden soll, muss man dann halt den Schorf runterknibbeln.


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Das war auch nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint und würd ich nicht machen.
Wer sich Haare in eine Wunde legt, darf es ruhig machen. Stichwort: Natürliche Selektion.


----------



## Fakebook (16. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...dass man mit irgendwas unzufrieden ist oder sich selbst präsentieren möchte, vielleicht ein Form von mangelndem Selbstwertgefühl...



Ich bin unzufrieden mit meinem mangelnden Selbstwertgefühl. Und trau mich deswegen nicht, hier was zu präsentieren.
Aber es ist da! Seit 20 Jahren. Ein Tattoo, ein Piercing.

Und nu geh ich heulen


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

was auch heftig ist lip sewing - habe ich mal bei nem body mod tread im endwelt browser game forum gesehen

da lassen sich frauen die lippen am abend zuvor zunähen und am nächsten abend ist es abgeschwollen und sie gehen damit zu body mods event und partys 

oder hier wtf ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izYdJ3olvFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. November 2012)

Jungs, seid mal etwas toleranter und flamed euch nicht die Birne zu, nur weil einer keine Metallstacheln in der Haut haben will 
Ausserdem: Verzichtet bitte auf allzu detailreiche Beschreibungen von Intimpiercings. Hier lesen auch Minderjährige mit. 


Dankö <3


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Arsch oder Nackengeweih



Sowas gabs zu meiner Zeit nicht! Damals waren wir noch ...

Ne, mal 'ernsthaft'. Mein Tattoo ist grad 5 Jahre alt. Ich fragte die Tattoo-Frau, was das grausigste wäre, was sie je tätowieren sollte. Antwort: 'Arschgeweihe und nen Typ mit nem Foto, der sich und seinen Metallic-Opel auf der Brust haben wollte'.
Ich hatte gänzlich andere Wünsche ;-)

Piercing hab ich nun schon 20 Jahre, ist so selbstverständlich geworden, wie das Zähneputzen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wo ist mein Beitrag hin? Hatte doch auch was geschrieben!? Oo Oder bin ich blöd? :O Ja, ich weiß, was ihr jetzt sagen wollt ...


Der wurde vom Müllschlucker vertilgt, weil Haare schneiden nicht zu Body Modifications gehört.


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2012)

Ich wüsste gern mal, was ich hier schonwieder verpasst hab


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

du hast magogan verpasst ^^

ich find halt piercings und tattos bei frauen interessant - nur frage ich mich halt immer was machen die im winter wenns kalt wird ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Ich find das eigentlich hübsch, solange es keine Tunnels, Riesenmetallhörner oder andere extremen Dinger sind. Ringe find ich ganz toll :3


----------



## Thoor (18. November 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, bei bestimmten Frauen das richtige Intimpiercing... why not... ich steh jetzt nicht auf Fleshtunnels, Hornimplantate und sonstiges, aber an der richtigen Stelle bei ner Frau kann es durchaus was haben :3 Bei nem Mann (gut ich bin auch einer ;D ) kann ichs mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, mich schmerzt alleine schon die Vorstellung :X Aber wers schön findet soll doch seine Freude daran haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2012)

Hab momentan 5 Piercings: Angelbites, Septum und Snakebites.
Zwei 18er Tunnel und Tattoos auf Brust, Handgelenk, Handrücken und Fingern.

Ich bin wahrlich entstellt...


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ne, mal 'ernsthaft'. Mein Tattoo ist grad 5 Jahre alt. Ich fragte die Tattoo-Frau, was das grausigste wäre, was sie je tätowieren sollte. Antwort: 'Arschgeweihe und nen Typ mit nem Foto, der sich und seinen Metallic-Opel auf der Brust haben wollte'.
> Ich hatte gänzlich andere Wünsche ;-)
> 
> Piercing hab ich nun schon 20 Jahre, ist so selbstverständlich geworden, wie das Zähneputzen.



Du
und



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hab momentan 5 Piercings: Angelbites, Septum und Snakebites.
> Zwei 18er Tunnel und Tattoos auf Brust, Handgelenk, Handrücken und Fingern.
> 
> Ich bin wahrlich entstellt...



Du..rückt mal Bilder raus!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2012)

Klick auf mein Profil!


----------



## NoHeroIn (18. November 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hab momentan 5 Piercings: Angelbites, Septum und Snakebites.
> Zwei 18er Tunnel und Tattoos auf Brust, Handgelenk, Handrücken und Fingern.
> 
> Ich bin wahrlich entstellt...



Darf ich da dann mal ganz indiskret fragen, was du beruflich machst oder mal machen willst?

Gerade die Tattoos auf den Händen sind ja shcon an einer sehr öffentlichen Stelle, wo sie auch bei fast jeder Tätigkeit jeder sieht. Gibt das nicht Probleme?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2012)

Ich bin MTA-L (Ausbildung).
Habe vor dannach Kriminalistik zu studieren und Kriminaltechniker zu lernen.

Alle schieben immer ne Welle das es im Job Probleme macht. Nein tut es nicht. 
Viele meiner Dozenten, Lehr-MTA-L's fanden es eher interessant. Und wenn Medizin nicht seriös ist was dann?

Und ja ich bestreite meine Vorstellungsgespräche mit Piercings und Tunneln, immer gut gefahren mit.  Außerdem habsch kein Bock mich zu verstellen.
Ich habe bis jetzt ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner strahlenden Persönlichkeit höhö.

P.S. Falls jetzt jemand denkt es wäre irgend ne Suffausbildung, liegt Deutschlandweit immer auf den ersten beiden Plätzen von der Ausbildungsqualität..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Einstellung! Verstellen ist niemals gut, und vllt erleben wir irgendwann auch mal den Tag an dem wir nicht anhand von Tattoos, Piercing, Haarschnitt und -farbe beurteilt bzw eigentlich schon eher verurteilt werden...wobei ich befürchte das wir da noch seeeehr lange darauf warten müssen. :/


----------



## Aun (18. November 2012)

interessanter thread.

er hier ist wohl das beste beispiel für toleranz im arbeistumfeld



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dr. mark benecke. forensischer entomologe und kriminalbiologe.

ich hab nur ein tattoo, keine piercings.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab nur ein tattoo, keine piercings.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für den Imperator !


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der wurde vom Müllschlucker vertilgt, weil Haare schneiden nicht zu Body Modifications gehört.


Hmm, also ich finde, dass meine Haare schon zu meinem Körper gehören und wenn ich sie schneiden lasse, ändere ich damit also etwas an meinem Körper ...


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich finde, dass meine Haare schon zu meinem Körper gehören und wenn ich sie schneiden lasse, ändere ich damit also etwas an meinem Körper ...



das wäre mMn zu ambivalent!


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Eine eindeutige Definition von "Body Modifications" wird benötigt. Es wird nicht klar, was genau als "Modification" zählt und was genau ein "Body" ist. Der deutschen Übersetzung nach zu urteilen, könnte es hier auch um Straßenbau gehen, da die Erde auch ein Körper ist ^^

Ich sollte vielleicht schlafen gehen ...

Und ihr könnt nicht behaupten, dass das an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist, weil ich mir die ja hab schneiden lassen


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Also ich lass mir irgendwann mal soetwas tättowieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird wohl noch dauern, bis ich die Eier und die Geduld dafür habe


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine eindeutige Definition von "Body Modifications" wird benötigt.



*Body-Modification* (englisch für ‚Körperveränderung‘, auch kurz ‚BodMod‘; dt.: *Körperschmuck*) ist die Bezeichnung für eine Vielzahl durchgeführter Veränderungen am menschlichen Körper, heute meist durch darauf spezialisierte kommerzielle Anbieter. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Arten der Körpergestaltung, die Veränderungen beispielsweise durch oberflächliches Bemalen oder durch Training erreichen, sind Body-Modifications mit verletzenden Eingriffen in die Substanz des menschlichen Körpers (die Haut, teilweise auch darunter liegendes Knorpel- und Fettgewebe) und mit dauerhaften oder schwer rückgängig zu machenden Veränderungen verbunden. Zum Körperschmuck zählen Tätowierungen, Piercings, Implants sowie Brandings, Schmucknarben und andere Skarifizierungen. Körperschmuck kann als Teilgebiet der Körpergestaltung betrachtet werden.


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine eindeutige Definition von "Body Modifications" wird benötigt. Es wird nicht klar, was genau als "Modification" zählt und was genau ein "Body" ist. Der deutschen Übersetzung nach zu urteilen, könnte es hier auch um Straßenbau gehen, da die Erde auch ein Körper ist ^^
> 
> Ich sollte vielleicht schlafen gehen ...
> 
> Und ihr könnt nicht behaupten, dass das an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist, weil ich mir die ja hab schneiden lassen




Geh einfach.


Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich lass mir irgendwann mal soetwas tättowieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Kohle? 
An dem wird man schon gute 30-40 Stunden sitzen. Nicht zu vergessen..immer tolle Pausen dazwischen.
Bei meinem letzten brauchten wir 2 Sitzungen. Die 2. Sitzung hab ich 3,5Wochen nach der 1. gemacht und naja, da hats dann tatsächlich geschmerzt und das nicht zu wenig


----------



## LarsW (19. November 2012)

Nachdem die Zeichnung schon ´nen Jahr bei mir rumliegt,wird zum Ende des Jahres ´nen Termin gemacht,und das Weihnachtsgeld verbraten. ;D
Wäre im übrigen mein erstes..


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und die Kohle?
> An dem wird man schon gute 30-40 Stunden sitzen. Nicht zu vergessen..immer tolle Pausen dazwischen.
> Bei meinem letzten brauchten wir 2 Sitzungen. Die 2. Sitzung hab ich 3,5Wochen nach der 1. gemacht und naja, da hats dann tatsächlich geschmerzt und das nicht zu wenig



Eben deshalb brauch ich noch die Eier & die Geduld


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2012)

Lass einfach den 1. Strich machen, danach gehts eh nicht mehr zurück.

Ich übertreibe wirklich nicht, wenn ich sage, dass das höllisch geschmerzt hat. Die Haut war halt nur Oberflächlich geheilt.
Aber man will es dann einfach fertig haben. Man lenkt sich dann halt damit ab, dass man sieht wie es wächst.
Was am Rücken wohl schwer geht..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen das Brust abartig wehtat, und die beiden kleinen Finger, vorallem da es zweireihig ist>.<

Ich mach erstmal die schmerzhaftesten Stellen!

Deswegen überlege ich ob ich vielleicht doch erst Hals vorm Arm mach.


----------



## odinxd (20. November 2012)

Gestern auf nem guten Konzert gewesen, wieviele Leute dort mit Tunnels rumliefen.... Tunnels mag ich persönlich nur wenn sie kleine bleiben. Wenn die etwas grösser sind kann ich damit nix anfangen...

Mein Tattoo auf der Brust tat auch ganz schön weh aber ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Vor allem musste das komplette Teil nochmal gemacht werden beim nachstechen weil das erste ganz schön blass geworden war.


----------



## floppydrive (20. November 2012)

Tunnels sind das Fisting für die Hipster!


----------



## LarsW (22. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nachdem die Zeichnung schon ´nen Jahr bei mir rumliegt,wird zum Ende des Jahres ´nen Termin gemacht,und das Weihnachtsgeld verbraten. ;D
> Wäre im übrigen mein erstes..



Wollte damit zu denen.
Kennt die jemand?Erfahrungen?


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Bin ja z.Z. am überlegen ob ich mir was an meine Narbe tätowieren lassen soll, jemand ideen? (knie)


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem Bild und vllt erzählst du mal, wie die entstanden ist? :>
Aber generell seh ich da bei mir eher schwarz. Wenn ich Ideen hätte, hätte ich keine sichtbare Haut mehr


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

das ganze ist beim Football passiert. die Narbe ist ca 16 cm lang und am knie


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Was für ne Position spielst du?


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

Quarterback


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm..Verletzung als Quarterback..
Dann nimm die Narbe als Line of Scrimmage. 
Mach das ganze einfach mit Strichmännchen und zeig dich am Boden, mit nem roten Kreuz über dir


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Kumpel hat auch ein "Narben-Tattoo".
Da steht: Ja das ist eine Narbe.Nein ich beantworte keine Fragen zum Entstehungsprozess.


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Bin ja z.Z. am überlegen ob ich mir was an meine Narbe tätowieren lassen soll, jemand ideen? (knie)



Willst du sie covern lassen, damit man sie nicht mehr sieht oder in das Tattoo einbauen lassen?

Was auch immer du vorhast, ich würd' zu 'nem guten Tätowierer gehen. Narben sind ja nicht so leicht zu tätowieren und die Haut am Knie wird auch ordentlich beansprucht.


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

ich will sie einbinden lassen


----------



## myadictivo (29. November 2012)

tattoo und piercing lass ich schon garnicht mehr unter dem begriff body-mod laufen.
lustig ist hier auch das klischee des minderbemittelten, dummen und der jugendsünde..oder des verminderten selbstwertgefühls, oder der modeerscheinung (jeder hats, also will ich das auch)..oder [irgendein vorurteil bitte hier einfügen]

traurig ist schon, dass man sich ja fast rechtfertigen muss warum man was auch immer an seinem körper ändert. mir gefällts halt und ich machs für mich  wenn mich jemand dumm ansabbelt, sabbel ich dumm zurück.."begafft werden" hat sich aber mittlerweile eingependelt. dazu sind tattoos/piercings wohl nicht mehr außergewöhnlich genug und jeder hat ja eins. generell wird sich ja eh über alles das maul zerrissen..von dem her : viel spass dabei.

body-mod, sprich implantate würden mich auch reizen. ich hab halt überall zahnräder tattowiert, da würd sich das ein oder andere zahnrad unter der haut auch anbieten. habs bisher noch nicht gemacht, weil doch ein wenig größerer eingriff als nur nen simples tattoo/piercing. mein piercer liegt mir aber schon ständig in den ohren. vll nächstes jahr 

nur über die stelle bin ich mir noch im unklaren..wahrscheinlich schulter/brust..alles andere kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. nur obs da nicht stört ist halt die frage


----------



## NexxLoL (29. November 2012)

Über die Definition kann man sich immer weiter streiten. ^^
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen angefangen mein linkes Ohr zu dehnen. Hat mich etwas Überwindung gekostet, weil ich eigentlich nichts haben wollte, womit jeder Idiot rumläuft.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## myadictivo (29. November 2012)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Über die Definition kann man sich immer weiter streiten. ^^
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen angefangen mein linkes Ohr zu dehnen. Hat mich etwas Überwindung gekostet, weil ich eigentlich nichts haben wollte, womit jeder Idiot rumläuft.



jo..das problem ist halt schönen schmuck zu finden. hab noch nix wirklich außergewöhnliches gesehn. mini-lüfter oder sowas windrad-style mäßiges. aber das wirds in meinen größen eh nicht geben. und auf tennisball größe löcher hab ich keine lust


----------



## NexxLoL (29. November 2012)

Von "Tunneln" bin ich sowieso kein Fan, ich mag es einfach nicht wenn man durch das Ohr durchgucken kann.  Was ich sehr schön finde sind Plugs aus Holz ab einer gewissen Größe. Sieht sehr ästhetisch aus.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2012)

das avatarbild und der usertitel ^^

welches ist eingentlich das aktuelle ? ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (30. November 2012)

Das Avatarbild ist aktueller. ^^ Wieso?


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

wirkst glücklicher ^^


----------



## Thoor (31. März 2014)

Ich bin mal so dreist und hol den Thread hier rauf.

Ich bin ein grossen Fan von Bodymods, vorallem Tattoos. Ein neuer Trend scheinen Schiffs, bzw. Seefahrtsmotive in einem ganz bestimmten Style zu sein, z.B. sowas: 

http://www.cantclosemyeyes.com/files/2012/12/IMG_51141.jpg

http://s2.hubimg.com/u/1669317_f520.jpg

http://teamfisticuffs.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/sailor-with-pipe.jpg

Davon gibts unzählige Motive, kann mir irgendjemand deren Bedeutung erklären? Ich mein Schifffahrtstattoos gibts ja schon seit beinahe hunderten von Jahren, aber mir kommst es vor als wäre es in den letzten Jahren (2012, 2013, 2014) ein extremer Trend geworden, oder täusche ich mich da? 

LG

Thoor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2014)

Diese Anchor (Anker) Tattoos sind ja sehr im Trend, ich selber hab auch ein Tattoo mit nem Schriftzug aus dem Bereich ("I set my sail" - hab ich aber aus nem Song).

Weiß auch nicht woher das kommt, aber da kannste genau so fragen, wieso Leute wieder Hornbrillen und Röhrenjeans tragen - ist halt im Trend. Ein Anker ist im Wasser (welches ja eher unruhig ist) etwas schweres, festes und dauerhaftes, deswegen würde ich die Tattoos auch dahin interpretieren. Finde die Idee eigentlich recht schön. Gibt natürlich auch Leute, die sich das einfach so stechen lassen, ohne weiteren Hintergrund. 

Schifffahrtstattoos haben ja viele, die früher in der Marine waren (mein Stiefvater hat auch eins) oder in der Navy. Ich schätze mal, daher kommt auch der Trend.


----------



## Aun (2. April 2014)

so wie das?: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte was in dem Umfang im Sinn, aber das sind locker mal 800-1000 € ..also .. erstmal .. nein. *g*
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bd/ed/25/bded250d3f0a0a63f32b81846f92d1c3.jpg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte was in dem Umfang im Sinn, aber das sind locker mal 800-1000 € ..also .. erstmal .. nein. *g*
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bd/ed/25/bded250d3f0a0a63f32b81846f92d1c3.jpg



Und das ist noch günstig geschätzt.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und das ist noch günstig geschätzt.



Ich hab es "schätzen lassen" von einem "Stecher"  Aber wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht um das Motiv an sich, aber der "Abdeckungsgrad" ist das, was ich mir vorstelle, also Schulter, Schulterblatt, Oberarm, Brust. Und Motiv fehlt dann leider eh noch.


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab es "schätzen lassen" von einem "Stecher"  Aber wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht um das Motiv an sich, aber der "Abdeckungsgrad" ist das, was ich mir vorstelle, also Schulter, Schulterblatt, Oberarm, Brust. Und Motiv fehlt dann leider eh noch.



Der Preis ist schon realistisch.
Kommt natürlich schon noch aufs Motiv an.
Mein kompletter Rücken wird sich auf etwa 1500 belaufen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. April 2014)

Dann muss Buffed wohl mehr Werbung schalten für Zamstattoo. =D


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dann muss Buffed wohl mehr Werbung schalten für Zamstattoo. =D



Dafür müsste ich ein eigenes Kickstarter einrichten, weil von mehr Einnahmen steigt nicht automatisch das Gehalt


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2014)

Meine 2 -^.^-


http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3620/w5f5rcrr_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3620/689c3ngf_jpg.htm


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

wenigstens ist der schriftzug richtig geschrieben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer gut ist weiß, aus welchen Game das ist (was nicht der primäre Grund war mir diesen Satz auszusuchen. aber es passte trotzdem irgendwie ganz gut, weil es wohl mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist).

Dazu soll dieses Jahr noch was kommen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher wo und was aber joa.


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

ich weiss es ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2014)

Ohje, Schriftzüge.. da bin ich mal aber mal ganz schnell raus. *flies away*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2014)

Soll man nun fragen wieso ?


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2014)

sie hält davon eher wenig. bilder sind da mehr


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von einem Kreuz auf dem Mittelfinger?
also weder das "rechtskreuz" oder ein st peterburg kreuz... wobei die verwechslungsgefahr wohl zu groß ist

oder hat jemand andere coole Ideen für ein Tatoo?

edit: Bisherige Ideen Anker, Pik Ass, Sanduhr, Umbrella Logo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Kreuz auf dem Mittelfinger?
> also weder das "rechtskreuz" oder ein st peterburg kreuz... wobei die verwechslungsgefahr wohl zu groß ist
> 
> oder hat jemand andere coole Ideen für ein Tatoo?


Durch Zufall steht auf meinem Mittelfinger N O , ist halt zweireihig.. 
Habs auch erst später gemerkt, auf dem anderen steht S O, ist irgenwie lustig.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2014)

Meine bisher eig beste Idee sind die Symbole hier von : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahja oder auf 2 Finger Alpha und Omega





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2014)

Was WIR davon halten ist doch egal, es muss ja nur dir gefallen


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



Wenn du schon so fragst, gar nichts. Ich halte nichts von Tattoos auf Fingern. Außer man ist ein Rockstar. Aber da es DIR gefallen muss ist meine Meinung dazu eh irrelevant.


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn schon die Finger dann bitte ein Geweih! Das bietet dann die Moeglichkeit diese anatomisch korrekt vor die Stirn zu halten - oder alternativ klassisch als Arschgeweih zu positionieren...


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn auf die Finger, dann die Buchstaben Jake und/oder Elwood. Alles andere ist nur ein gescheiterter Versuch:


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Mai 2014)

Ogil, omfg, made my day


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2014)

http://news.bme.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/pubring/20050220-stinky.html

Wenn Piercer aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Sehr amüsant! Lohnt sich echt alle 4 Kategorien durchzulesen ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Mai 2014)

Üüüüäääääh! 

das ist ja widerlich. Nach den ersten drei Stories musste ich aufhören zu lesen. Hue hue hue lebhafte Fantasie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

7 Piercings mittlerweile im Gesicht, dabei wollte ich ursprünglich ja nur'n Septum...


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2014)

Ich werfe eine provokante Frage in den Raum...ist sowas noch schön?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds total gestört. Hat nix mehr mit "Verschönerungen" zu tun, Monster triffts eher. Genauso wie der kranke Mongo, der sich Tunnel durch die Backen gehauen hat. Da kursiert ja das Bild mittlerweile schon paar Monate im Netz.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2014)

Nein das finde ich definitiv auch nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2014)

Ich werfe eine weitere provokante Frage in den Raum ... was ist schön?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2014)

Ich sage einfach mal: Was interessiert es euch was er mit sich macht und er es selbst mag? Ist doch scheissegal solange es nicht anderen schadet.


----------



## Egooz (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist konsequent durchgezogen. Solche Mod-Projekte finde ich wesentlich interessanter als die ganzen jungen Leute, die wie optische Kopien von Bands wie "Bring Me The Horizon" usw aussehen. Hauptsache schnell die Ohrlöcher gedehnt oder gestanzt, (Neo)Traditional Tattoos bevorzugt auf Unterarm, Handrücken und Hals und am besten noch ne Frisur, die selbst einem direkten Befehl von Hitler hätte standhalten können. Eine langweilige Klon-Armee...


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2014)

Egooz schrieb:


> [...]wesentlich interessanter als die ganzen jungen Leute, die wie optische Kopien von Bands wie "Bring Me The Horizon" usw aussehen. Hauptsache schnell die Ohrlöcher gedehnt oder gestanzt, (Neo)Traditional Tattoos bevorzugt auf [...] Handrücken und Hals und am besten noch ne Frisur, die selbst einem direkten Befehl von Hitler hätte standhalten können. Eine langweilige Klon-Armee...



THIS! Würde ich zwar selbst nicht machen und ob es schön ist oder nicht ist auch eine Frage, die man nicht (so einfach) beantworten kann, aber auf jeden Fall besser als die Bubis die sich als aller erstes Tattoo direkt die Finger machen  Wie hier auch schon erwähnt; das ist was für Rockstars oder Tattowierer.

Außerdem fand ich Ogils Post sehr gut  
Ich frage mich wieso man sich Handrücken bzw Finger tätowieren lassen will, wenn man theoretisch noch am ganzen Körper Platz hat. Das ist doch reines Posertum oder nicht? Klar mache ich Tattoos auch damit andere Leute diese sehen können, aber ich finde es sieht schon etwas lächerlich aus wenn ein 18/19/2X-Jähriger Burschi mit Snakebites in der Fresse, blanken Armen, aber Rosen und Totenköpfen auf den Handrücken vor mir steht und steht und sagt dass er sich als nächstes den Hals tätowieren lassen will  Klar, alles Geschmackssache und der eigene Körper - aber meine Meinung dazu ist ja auch erlaubt und die ist halt "Spasti."

Mein nächstes Tattoo lasse ich mir wohl auf den Oberarm, Oberschenkel oder Wade stechen. Bin noch am überlegen, welches ich mir als nächstes machen lasse. Ich lasse mir außerdem nur ein Tattoo pro Jahr stechen, da ich dieses "suddenly 1000 Tattoos"-System kacke finde. Das sieht so "zwanghaft tätowiert" aus.  Lieber kleine Schritte, anstatt alle 2 Monate bei seinem Stecher zu hocken. Aber JUSTMY2CENTS. 

Und Schriftzüge finde ich so holzhammermäßig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich sage einfach mal: Was interessiert es euch was er mit sich macht und er es selbst mag? Ist doch scheissegal solange es nicht anderen schadet.



+1

Danke Sean.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2014)

Jo, klar aber der Thread hier ist ja zum plaudern und diskutieren genau über sowas da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2014)

Genau das wird hier doch auch gemacht


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich manche "mimimi" Kommentare lese ....   EGAL, OFFTOPIC *fliesaway*


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso man sich Handrücken bzw Finger tätowieren lassen will, wenn man theoretisch noch am ganzen Körper Platz hat.



Kein vernünftiger Tättowierer hackt dir die Hände zu, wenn die Arme noch frei sind.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2014)

Jop, das weiss ich. Aber es gibt halt auch 'n Haufen die es leider machen  $$$$


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Rechter Arm weiter oder erst Beine?  UNENTSCHLOSSEN!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Arm weiter


----------

